# Which is the best Linux emulation port?



## Savoritias (Oct 4, 2014)

I installed FreeBSD successfully and now I want to enable linux emulation. So I searched the ports and found that there are at least three choices (centos, fedora, gentoo).  Which one should I use?


----------



## scottro (Oct 4, 2014)

*Re: Which is the best emulation port?*

Probably the CentOS one.  Look at /usr/ports/UPDATING (specifically the entry for 20140922) for guidance upon using it. The Fedora one is rather old.   (Fedora is releasing version 21 fairly soon, and Fedora-10 is considered well past end of life.)


----------

